# Changing Juice Procedure



## WARMACHINE (20/1/16)

What is the suggested method to changing juice flavors in a tank without changing the coil ?


----------



## blujeenz (20/1/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> What is the suggested method to changing juice flavors in a tank without changing the coil ?



Usually a rinse and wick change, as long as you didnt run Mint Candy or Tropical Ice, that stuff clings.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Kayzer (20/1/16)

I've tried this with some trial and error.

I find that citrus juices linger for about 4 refills. I suspect menthols would do the same. 

Usually I change up using similar types of juice. Deserts on top of deserts and fruit on top of fruit. 

When I'm looking forward to a new juice though I start a new coil and keep the old one depending on condition.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver (20/1/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> What is the suggested method to changing juice flavors in a tank without changing the coil ?



I usually do a rewicking only if changing flavours and the wick is approaching needing to be changed

But as @blujeenz says if its a clingy flavour I had in there i will rinse as well

But often I wont even rewick - if the flavours do not clash, then I quite like the first bit of "overlap". Quite interesting actually and i have discovered some new things that way

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 6 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Metal Liz (20/1/16)

I'm with @Silver on this 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (20/1/16)

i make sure to vape my juices in such away as they dove tail nicely with each other, then i don't have to fuss too much with rinsing and rewicking and all. I'll only wash the tank out and stuff when the atty needs a rewick.

For particularly potent flavours, citrus, cinnamon and all. I generally will drip them.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## shaunnadan (20/1/16)

Major ocd on my part ! 

I generally pit stop and build each of my drippers and tanks with fresh wicks 

When it's time to change a juice then il just move over to another atty

When I'm out il get a cup of water and rinse out my atty and then rewick again and again, very rarely il drip ontop of another juice even if it's dried out cotton

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouder (21/1/16)

When I do a rewick, I just dry burn my coil and rinse it. repeat it as many times as required. But I do so repeatedly, and make sure my coil is like new before I do a rewick. I never have a lingering of previous juices.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (21/1/16)

I try and follow a juice sequence, Fresh coil start on something like a custard or cream vape, then move on to something like a cerial after that the fruity juices get a turn and lastly to try and make the coil last a bit longer and because it is close to it's end I will put something menthol in it.
Assuming that you are talking about stock coils? In rebuildables I will normally just clean out and re wick.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Petrus (21/1/16)

Good Morning. That was also an Issue for me. My current setup is 4 Bottom Feeders for my favourite juices (never mix juices in these) and one tank/setup for testing. For Tabacco juices I re-wick after every refill, Menthols about every 3/4 tanks, desserts depents. Most of the custards every tank. I re-coil once a month.


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (21/1/16)

Follow what @Kayzer said! I do that too! and I buy my flavours to always match each other - or at least half of them are compatible with each other. Fruits with desserts have worked for me as well  some juices are selfish though and can ruin the whole tank when mixed - even with the last portion --

What tank are you applying this conceptual talk to? @WARMACHINE

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (21/1/16)

Silver said:


> I usually do a rewicking only if changing flavours and the wick is approaching needing to be changed
> 
> But as @blujeenz says if its a clingy flavour I had in there i will rinse as well
> 
> But often I wont even rewick - if the flavours do not clash, then I quite like the first bit of "overlap". Quite interesting actually and i have discovered some new things that way


 When you say rinse, do you leave your wick inside the coil and then just water gush it? 

Yeah that overlap does create interest as the one flavour becomes the other, even after a shakey-mix


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (21/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Major ocd on my part !
> 
> I generally pit stop and build each of my drippers and tanks with fresh wicks
> 
> ...


Last night I spent 1,5 hours getting my one Bellus rebuilt due to the first two coils being too big for the deck - HOW do you get it right with the amount of tanks you have to just do a pitstop? hahah
Pliers-on-the-go?


----------



## Silver (21/1/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> When you say rinse, do you leave your wick inside the coil and then just water gush it?
> 
> Yeah that overlap does create interest as the one flavour becomes the other, even after a shakey-mix



Hi @Darryn Du Plessis - 

No, when I say "rinse" what I mean is that after I take the wick out (and discard), I give the whole tank (with the installed coil) a rinse under the tap and try get the remnant juice out of the tank. Then just dry it by dabbing with toilet paper and blowing into it depending on the tank. That way, when I rewick and fill with the new juice, the taste of the old juice is not there any more.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (21/1/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Follow what @Kayzer said! I do that too! and I buy my flavours to always match each other - or at least half of them are compatible with each other. Fruits with desserts have worked for me as well  some juices are selfish though and can ruin the whole tank when mixed - even with the last portion --
> 
> What tank are you applying this conceptual talk to? @WARMACHINE



I am using the SUBOX Mini with 1.5ohm stock coil


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (21/1/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> I am using the SUBOX Mini with 1.5ohm stock coil


 Okay, then you can do the rewick after a rinse and it should begood to go if you're happy with that ohmage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (21/1/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Darryn Du Plessis -
> 
> No, when I say "rinse" what I mean is that after I take the wick out (and discard), I give the whole tank (with the installed coil) a rinse under the tap and try get the remnant juice out of the tank. Then just dry it by dabbing with toilet paper and blowing into it depending on the tank. That way, when I rewick and fill with the new juice, the taste of the old juice is not there any more.


 
Thanks for your help. It all sounds really good, and I do practice that,
do you ever do the dry burn of a coil, and then rinse under cold water to relieve the coil of the gunk that settled in the grooves?

Lately, or more closely, last night, when spending 1,5 hours with six coils, I practiced using a screwdriver on the coils I made/wrapped after heating to balance the heat dissipation of the coils from the center out <||||||> Have you ever tried this? Any idea how scratching the screwdriver lightly on the coil manages to actually balance out the form of the coil to produce the heat from the interior to the outside?


----------



## WARMACHINE (21/1/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Okay, then you can do the rewick after a rinse and it should begood to go if you're happy with that ohmage


HeHeHe....I haven't even tried the 0.5 ohm yet. Being my first sub-ohm device, still playing around, I will eventually get to it


----------



## Casper (21/1/16)

What I do on flavor change?

I take hot water, put everything in my tank in the hot water for around 5 minutes, (This is after i have dissembled the entire tank and RBA, and removed the wick and discarded it, please note I leave my coil in place) just enough time to take a quick dump...LOL, Then I'll take out everything from the bowl of HOT water (not boiling though), and rinse it again in hot water. Then, I leave all to dry, or help it along a bit with soft toilet paper and ear buds. After all is dry, I do dry burn with pulsing for 10-15 seconds, re-wick, reassemble the RBA, full up with my new sous, and vape away!!


yummy!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeVape (21/1/16)

Only bear would do this. Lol
And wtf wud he do for organic cotton.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (21/1/16)

Is it possible to swap out coils for different flavours and then re-use the coil at a later stage with the same flavour without re-wicking ?


----------



## zadiac (21/1/16)

I don't mind flavor mixing in the wick. It's sometimes a very interesting experience. Never really had a horrible one, but sometimes it happens that the taste is a bit undesirable...lol


----------



## Andre (21/1/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Is it possible to swap out coils for different flavours and then re-use the coil at a later stage with the same flavour without re-wicking ?


Not really. Very difficult to re-attach a coil once you have cut the legs. Once a coil has been dry burned, it is neutral as to taste.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bartart (21/1/16)

I think @WARMACHINE means stock coils. If it's the pre made coils you can't rewick them I find that a good wash under running water seems to remove everything but the very strong flavours like menthol. But I don't vape menthol much. On a rebuildable it's quicker to just replace the wick. If the flavours are too far apart to mix the last sip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (21/1/16)

i have two BF devices, one is exclusively for menthol (tropical Ice) mixes, and the other alternates with two of my staple flavours without rewicking.


----------



## Alex (21/1/16)

Andre said:


> Not really. Very difficult to re-attach a coil once you have cut the legs. Once a coil has been dry burned, it is neutral as to taste.



Agreed, for me it's been impossible to re-attach a used coil with any success.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (26/1/16)

Casper said:


> I take hot water, put everything in my tank in the hot water for around 5 minutes, (This is after i have dissembled the entire tank and RBA, and removed the wick and discarded it, please note I leave my coil in place)



Is it possible to clean out stock coils with hot water ?


----------



## Duffie12 (26/1/16)

Casper said:


> What I do on flavor change?
> 
> I take hot water, put everything in my tank in the hot water for around 5 minutes, (This is after i have dissembled the entire tank and RBA, and removed the wick and discarded it, please note I leave my coil in place) just enough time to take a quick dump...LOL, Then I'll take out everything from the bowl of HOT water (not boiling though), and rinse it again in hot water. Then, I leave all to dry, or help it along a bit with soft toilet paper and ear buds.



Does this include the contact on piece? 

I recall the manual/websites tell you avoid wetting the contact piece/pin of the tank or coil?


----------



## WARMACHINE (26/1/16)

Duffie12 said:


> Does this include the contact on piece?
> 
> I recall the manual/websites tell you avoid wetting the contact piece/pin of the tank or coil?


This is exactly what I am trying to work out


----------



## Casper (26/1/16)

Duffie12 said:


> Does this include the contact on piece?
> 
> I recall the manual/websites tell you avoid wetting the contact piece/pin of the tank or coil?


Yes. Everything goes into the HOT water. But make sure it is completely dry before you dry burn the coil.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (26/1/16)

Casper said:


> Yes. Everything goes into the HOT water. But make sure it is completely dry before you dry burn the coil.
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Thank you.


----------

